# New Domane 4.0 - brakes?



## iConnekt (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi all... 
First post on the forum. To briefly introduce myself, I'm in my late fifties, used to bike in the past but not that much in the past ten years or so (but I've kept relatively in shape, a lot of hiking...). 

My bike for the past fifteen years has been a custom made "Basso", Columbus steel frame, complete Campagnolo Chorus (including wheels). Great bike, but as you can imagine nothing to compare with modern bikes... So with the idea or re-starting biking I just got myself a brand new Domane 4.0 2013, size 56, and I only had the chance to ride it a couple of times before the weather started acting up. 

Even if the Domane could be considered quite at a lower level than my Basso in its prime, the frame is really something different and I'm enjoying it very much. The Tiagra parts are not bad, seem to be working reasonably. But I'm worried about the "no-name" brakes, they seem to be working ok but they kind of look flimsy. Do you guys think I should do something about?

...a new bike really does miracles in making you willing to go on the road again!...


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Do the brakes stop the bike? If they do, there is no issue. If you want better feel a new set of pads will go a long way. I like Kool Stop pads on any brake set. 

The bottom line is that the brakes are probably fine but with a bit of work can be a bit better.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

Those brakes are an inexpensive copy of the Shimano ones and should work just fine. If you find that you aren't confident in them, it shouldn't cost too much to replace them. Even so, you got a great bike at a really good price...


----------



## iConnekt (Dec 8, 2013)

bradkay said:


> Those brakes are an inexpensive copy of the Shimano ones and should work just fine. If you find that you aren't confident in them, it shouldn't cost too much to replace them. Even so, you got a great bike at a really good price...


Actually the price on the Domane was really good... List is something like $2,100, I got in on sale for $998 !!!... couldn't let it go!


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow... the dealer lost money on that bike. Nice grab!


----------



## Gaspasser1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Holy Crap! You stole a carbon bike right there!!!


----------

